
Leonard Bernstein invented how we do modern classical music - Hooke
https://www.prospectmagazine.co.uk/magazine/leonard-bernstein-invented-how-we-do-modern-classical-music
======
IAmEveryone
Bernstein's "Young People's Concerts" taught me more than school ever did on
music: highly recommended to at least try to get into/get your kids into.
(They seem unfortunately dated now, even though the sound still hold up well).
Example:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxwWlQNGeKE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxwWlQNGeKE)

~~~
sp332
His Norton Lectures at Harvard were fascinating too. They were more
theoretical. e.g.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_fxB6yrDVo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_fxB6yrDVo)
Starting around 20 minutes he describes some of Chomsky's transformational
grammar with examples on the piano.

------
brightsize
A bit of fun: [https://youtu.be/qwYQwgtXSvc](https://youtu.be/qwYQwgtXSvc)

 _" Take my seat aboard a plane and what is this I see? Leonard Bernstein
comes aboard and sits right next to me. First class New York to LA some things
just work out right. I’ll be sitting next to Leonard Bernstein this whole
flight.

Maybe I should just act like I do not recognize him? Be real cool and do my
best not to antagonize him. Now we're rollin' down the runway, next stop is
LA. I'm nonchalant like I ride next to Lenny every day..."_

~~~
jacquesm
So nice!

------
character0
For those of you in the Philly area, they are doing a nice exhibit on
Bernstein at the American Jewish Museum.

------
philjohn
I'm always reminded of the documentary following the recording Bernstein
conducted of West Side Story with various opera singers.

The tension between him and Carreras that rises to a crescendo is awful and
compelling at the same time.

------
rublev
One should read the correspondances between Glenn Gould and Bernstein, they
are very deep. There's a book I recommend that is a compilation of most of
Glenn Goulds letters, they are incredibly beautifully worded.

Bernstein helped motivate me towards classical piano more than anyone. Watch
his "The Unanswered Question" series as well.

~~~
pervycreeper
>There's a book I recommend that is a compilation of most of Glenn Goulds
letters, they are incredibly beautifully worded.

Care to grace us with the title of this book?

~~~
anacleto
Glenn Gould: Selected Letters [0]

[0]
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/403923.Glenn_Gould](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/403923.Glenn_Gould)

